# Genkernel 2.6.25 i problem.

## mentorsct

Witam, chce postawic sobie gentoo na nowym kernelu. Nie znam sie dobrze na konfiguracji kernela wiem robie genkernelem. Sprawa wygląda następująco:

```
genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10_pre9

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r1

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r1

* ERROR: Could not find busybox source tarball: /usr/portage/distfiles/busybox-1.7.4.tar.bz2!

* -- Grepping log... --

    2. MMConfig (PCI_GOMMCONFIG)

    3. Direct (PCI_GODIRECT)

  > 4. Any (PCI_GOANY)

  choice[1-4?]: 4

PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

--

    Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (BLK_DEV_IDEDISK) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Use multiple sector mode for Programmed Input/Output by default (IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE) [Y/n/?] y

    PCMCIA IDE support (BLK_DEV_IDECS) [M/n/?] m

    Cardbus IDE support (Delkin/ASKA/Workbit) (BLK_DEV_DELKIN) [N/m/y/?] n

    Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD) [Y/n/m/?] y

      Verbose error logging for IDE/ATAPI CDROM driver (BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS) [Y/n/?] y

--

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

*

Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

    Compile in debug mode (AIC94XX_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec I2O RAID support  (SCSI_DPT_I2O) [M/n/y/?] m

  AdvanSys SCSI support (SCSI_ADVANSYS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Always IN2000 SCSI support (SCSI_IN2000) [M/n/y/?] m

  ARECA (ARC11xx/12xx/13xx/16xx) SATA/SAS RAID Host Adapter (SCSI_ARCMSR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable PCI Error Recovery Capability in Areca Driver(ARCMSR) (SCSI_ARCMSR_AER) [N/y/?] n

--

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [N/y/?] n

    IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC - error detection and reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/y/?] n

--

  CC      mm/page_alloc.o

  CC      kernel/irq/migration.o

  LD      kernel/irq/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

kernel/power/pm.c:203: warning: ‘pm_register’ is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:62)

kernel/power/pm.c:203: warning: ‘pm_register’ is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:62)

kernel/power/pm.c:204: warning: ‘pm_send_all’ is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:178)

kernel/power/pm.c:204: warning: ‘pm_send_all’ is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:178)

--

  CC      fs/ocfs2/ver.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-driver.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/cluster/heartbeat.o

  CC      drivers/pci/search.o

drivers/pci/search.c: In function ‘pci_find_slot’:

drivers/pci/search.c:135: warning: ‘pci_find_device’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:506)

drivers/pci/search.c: At top level:

drivers/pci/search.c:478: warning: ‘pci_find_device’ is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:283)

drivers/pci/search.c:478: warning: ‘pci_find_device’ is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:283)

drivers/pci/search.c:479: warning: ‘pci_find_slot’ is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:132)

drivers/pci/search.c:479: warning: ‘pci_find_slot’ is deprecated (declared at drivers/pci/search.c:132)

--

  LD      fs/ocfs2/dlm/built-in.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/ocfs2.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/built-in.o

  CC      fs/partitions/check.o

fs/partitions/check.c: In function ‘add_partition’:

fs/partitions/check.c:381: warning: ignoring return value of ‘device_add’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      arch/x86/lib/usercopy_32.o

  LD      arch/x86/lib/built-in.o

  AR      arch/x86/lib/lib.a

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

WARNING: modpost: Found 25 section mismatch(es).

--

  CC [M]  crypto/aead.o

  CC [M]  crypto/ablkcipher.o

  CC [M]  crypto/blkcipher.o

  CC [M]  fs/cifs/dir.o

fs/cifs/dir.c: In function ‘cifs_ci_compare’:

fs/cifs/dir.c:583: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘__constant_memcpy’ discards qualifiers from pointer target type

fs/cifs/dir.c:583: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘__memcpy’ discards qualifiers from pointer target type

--

  LD [M]  net/atm/mpoa.o

  CC [M]  net/atm/pppoatm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon/io.o

  LD [M]  net/atm/atm.o

  CC [M]  net/bluetooth/af_bluetooth.o

net/bluetooth/af_bluetooth.c:59: warning: ‘bt_key_strings’ defined but not used

net/bluetooth/af_bluetooth.c:70: warning: ‘bt_slock_key_strings’ defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ECN.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/driver.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_LOG.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/device.o

drivers/message/i2o/device.c: In function ‘i2o_device_add’:

drivers/message/i2o/device.c:247: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/message/i2o/device.c:254: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/message/i2o/device.c:260: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

drivers/message/i2o/device.c:267: warning: ignoring return value of ‘sysfs_create_link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/defxx.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto_generic.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_proto_tcp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/at1700.o

In file included from drivers/net/at1700.c:41:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ecache.o

  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_h323_main.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/3c515.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/eexpress.o

In file included from drivers/net/eexpress.c:115:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  lib/ts_fsm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/tokenring/skisa.o

  CC [M]  lib/zlib_deflate/deflate.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/tokenring/smctr.o

In file included from drivers/net/tokenring/smctr.c:44:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/pd6729.o

  CC [M]  drivers/pcmcia/i82365.o

  SHIPPED drivers/net/wan/wanxlfw.inc

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wan/pci200syn.o

drivers/pcmcia/i82365.c: In function ‘init_i82365’:

drivers/pcmcia/i82365.c:1296: warning: ignoring return value of ‘request_irq’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/atm/cxacru.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libiscsi.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/atm/ueagle-atm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/core/hcd-pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/core/inode.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aha1542.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/core/devices.o

In file included from drivers/scsi/aha1542.c:41:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/host/isp116x-hcd.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/fdomain.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.o

In file included from drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.c:973:

drivers/usb/host/ohci-pci.c: In function ‘ohci_pci_start’:

drivers/usb/host/ohci-pci.c:222: warning: unused variable ‘pdev’

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_malloc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_nvram.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1002 modules

WARNING: modpost: Found 13 section mismatch(es).

--

  DEPMOD  2.6.25-gentoo-r1

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10_pre9

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Could not find busybox source tarball: /usr/portage/distfiles/busybox-1.7.4.tar.bz2!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.
```

Chodzi mi głównie o to

```
ERROR: Could not find busybox source tarball: /usr/portage/distfiles/busybox-1.7.4.tar.bz2!
```

 Mimo ze wkleiłem tam ten plik w ten katalog to problem jest nadal taki sam. Jaka moze byc przyczyna tego ze on sie nie chce przekompilowac?

----------

## Qlawy

spróbuj skomplikować jak człowiek ręcznie a nie tym dziełem szatana

----------

## mentorsct

Qlawy - heheh oki własnie tak pomyślałem ze tak zrobie  :Smile: 

----------

## realkrzysiek

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Qlawy - heheh oki własnie tak pomyślałem ze tak zrobie 

 

Rozumiem, że poznajesz system, ale czy na pewno zależy ci na tym, by posiadać jak najnowsze jądro?

Oczywiście jeżeli jesteś tego pewny, chcesz poeksperymentować, masz jakieś urządzenie które zacznie poprawnie pracować, bądź w ogóle pracować na tym jądrze, to jest rzeczywiście uzasadnione.

Na początek spróbuj obeznać się z konfiguracją i nie korzystać w przyszłości z genkernela, bo ten niepotrzebnie ładuje masę rzeczy, których nigdy nie będziesz używać. Oczywiście jak poznawałem Linuksa korzystałem z narzędzi ułatwiających pracę, z resztą do dziś niektórych używam, ale akurat na genkernelu można się zawieść.

Jeżeli masz kartę graficzną Ati na pewno nie zainstalujesz sterowników, a jak się uprzesz to owszem, ale będziesz musiał zastosować jakąś łatę bądź ręcznie poprawiać dokładanie jeden plik w źródłach, jeszcze nie wiem jak działa Nvidia.

Jeżeli masz skonfigurowane poprzednie jądro, wystarczy że skopiujesz konfigurację do nowego i je zaktualizujesz, powinno działać, ale nie dam głowy  urwać, bo czasem...

Z resztą to Linuks nie musisz usuwać starego, by korzystać z nowego.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## C1REX

Genkernel wcale nie jest taki dużo prostszy. Przy zwykłej konfiguracji jest tylko kilka opcji do zaznaczenia, gdzie wszystko jest podane w instrukcji.

Do tego zwykłe jajo szybciej się kompiluje, potem szybciej system wstaje, a z czasem łatwiej edytować, kiedy nie ma pozaznaczanych niemal wszystkich możliwych/zbędnych opcji.

Od siebie dodam, że właśnie pokonałem problem z najnowszym jajkiem. Tzn system nie wykrywał mi dysków sata, mimo zaznaczonych sterowników. Dopiero użycie jajka z serii 22 dało radę.

----------

## qermit

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> spróbuj skomplikować jak człowiek ręcznie a nie tym dziełem szatana

 co ty wiesz o zabijaniu. Choć czasem sprawia kłopoty, genkernel jest fajny zwłaszcza w kombinacji

```
genkernel --no-clean --menuconfig --lvm all
```

----------

## mentorsct

Mam kernel obecnie 2.6.24 i tak pomyślałem ze zobacze jak na nowym bedzie działac. A karte graficzna mam SIS, czyli zadna rewelacja.

----------

## Dagger

genkernel?

Grrr na sama mysl mnie ciarki przechodza.

Lubie miec TYLKO te rzeczy, ktore potrzebuje.

----------

## mentorsct

Dagger - tylko ze ty jestes juz napewno o wiele bardziej doświadczony w konfiguracji kernela niz ja. Chyba ze chcesz mi przez ssh pomoc w kompilacji kernela  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Ale co za problem przeczytać sobie helpa do opcji, której znaczenia się nie rozumie?

----------

## Dagger

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Dagger - tylko ze ty jestes juz napewno o wiele bardziej doświadczony w konfiguracji kernela niz ja. Chyba ze chcesz mi przez ssh pomoc w kompilacji kernela 

 

Nigdy nie oferuj/dawaj bezposredniego dostepu do swojego komputera.

Jezeli potrzeba Ci pomocy w konfiguracji kernela, mozesz mi przeslac swoj 'lspci', 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' i wieczorem moge Ci przeslac .config

----------

## qermit

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Dagger - tylko ze ty jestes juz napewno o wiele bardziej doświadczony w konfiguracji kernela niz ja. Chyba ze chcesz mi przez ssh pomoc w kompilacji kernela 

 a masz coś specyficznego? pewnie nie

zaznaczasz wsparcie dla swojego dysku, procesora i w sumie to powinno wystarczyc na poczatek.

wklej gdzies /var/log/genkernel.log

ps jezeli nie umiesz sobie jaja skonfigurowac to zachęcam do używania windowsa

----------

## mentorsct

qermit - nie dzięki za windowsa. Mam dosc tego shitu. Mam czas wiec moze sam sie naucze konfiguracji, lub skorzystam z oferowanej pomocy przez Dagger'a.

----------

